#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  活動企劃部卸任請求

## 海豚

目前活動企劃部,版面管理員 狼王白牙, Wolfy, 荒川浩海豚, 狐狸 
已經沒有什麼時間管版 掛著也不好 可讓新加入的小獸學習管理版務
相信你會找到更好的分版管理員kiba

----------


## 狼王白牙

已同意申請  感謝 MAASKI 這段時間對大家的付出

但其他版主得視情況個別提出要求, 請勿對站務決策自行作主

----------


## Wolfy

我也想申請 卸任活動企劃部.
因為以後因個人因素無法來處理活動這樣的事物.
掛個空名也沒意義.

另外獸性狂野版我有重大的想法另外討論吧

原本不知道要不要另外發一篇文.
如果覺得不妥. 可以把我這篇分割出去沒關係. 謝謝.

----------


## 狼王白牙

已同意申請 感謝 Wolfy 這段時間對大家的付出

----------

